# Chosen Soldier



## Smarts (13 Jan 2009)

Hi All, 

Currently reading a book on the selection and training of US Green Beret's. I have found it quite entertaining thus far and thought I would share it with the community here. Below is a link to the amazon page. Please note, I have no affiliation with the author in anyway, I am providing the amazon link for information and review purpose's only. Enjoy!

http://www.amazon.com/Chosen-Soldier-Making-Special-Warrior/dp/B000OI0FR6/ref=kinw_dp_ke


Regards, 

Smarts


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jan 2009)

Theres no link 

Mods, can we move this to the proper board ?


----------



## Smarts (13 Jan 2009)

Sorry about this being in the wrong spot. I have corrected the post and added the link.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Jan 2009)

Done.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## Smarts (13 Jan 2009)

Thanks Ex-Dragoon


----------

